# UK - we can now get L'oreal HIP/Milani etc here :D



## vocaltest (Dec 11, 2008)

Well, not in store, but but... drugstore.com Online Pharmacy - Prescription Drugs, Health and Beauty, plus more now ships to the UK! Its so cheap on there too. Hurrah!


----------



## Miss Virtue (Dec 11, 2008)

Their shipping and handling is extremely high! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I had one item which was just under £5 and the shipping was £25, then they add VAT I think the total came to something like £32!


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 11, 2008)

oh my god. i was wondering what shipping would be like, ugh how ridiculous!!


----------



## MsCocoa (Dec 12, 2008)

Milani is sold in the most of the black hair shops and also in Beauty Base in Westfields.


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCocoa* 

 
_Milani is sold in the most of the black hair shops and also in Beauty Base in Westfields._

 
oh sweet! thank you! i'm gonna take a trip to westfields in the new year hopefully. what else is in that beauty base??


----------



## i_luv_mac (Jan 12, 2009)

Beauty Base in Hounslow also have some Milani products.


----------



## Cassie! (Jan 12, 2009)

I get Milani in a local pharmacy as well as the black hair shops, its a limited range but i like it,
I also get some  NYX as well locally, i've never heard of beauty base.


----------



## MsCocoa (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_oh sweet! thank you! i'm gonna take a trip to westfields in the new year hopefully. what else is in that beauty base??_

 
Sorry I've only just seen this, but to anyone else who may be wondering it sells fragance aswell as a mish mash of brands I recall seeing Elizabeth Arden next to Palmers Cocoa Butter with a L'Oreal stand thrown in for good measure.

Whereabouts have you seen the NYX Cassie? You can send it in a PM if you don't want to publicise the location.


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 15, 2009)

Caroline - if you ever want me to CP any Loreal HIP for you, let me know.  Loads of shops around me have it, and when it goes on sale for Buy One Get One, it's a great deal.


----------



## vocaltest (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Caroline - if you ever want me to CP any Loreal HIP for you, let me know.  Loads of shops around me have it, and when it goes on sale for Buy One Get One, it's a great deal. 




_

 
you are a star <3
there are so many US brands we can't get over here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MUFE (one store in the whole country sells it, and its not the full range), loreal hip... soooo many!! i'll know who to contact when i wanna give it a try! thank you!


----------

